# Ceramic Knifes



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Used one a couple of times. **** are they sharp and hold edges unbelievably, but I dont think they are worth the cost and you have to be very careful with them so as to not shatter them.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

They are very sharp and worth the money. Not a knife you would use for chopping herbs or cutting chicken or meat. I found them to be best for fine garde mange work. It is also a great knife to have during service when you have to slice a duck breast or whatever for a plate presentation.


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

I agree with Nicko whole-heartedly. Get one for fanciful cutting and keep it away from the line dogs who might open cans with it. But by all means, have just one in your roll.


----------

